
First test of new theory of gravity - jonathansizz
http://earthsky.org/space/1st-test-eric-verlinde-gravity-theory-gravitational-lens?
======
edblarney
I wonder if someone can say if this is very serious science, or fringe type
stuff.

~~~
adpoe
Not a physicist, but looks like this was done by researchers at a legitimate
observatory:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leiden_Observatory](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leiden_Observatory)

And results published in a journal from Oxford:
[http://mnras.oxfordjournals.org/content/early/2016/12/09/mnr...](http://mnras.oxfordjournals.org/content/early/2016/12/09/mnras.stw3192)

So that's a good sign. Can't say much more than that though, since my
knowledge of the field is minimal.

~~~
DonaldFisk
He's well-qualified. His background is in string theory.

His theory is described in this paper:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1001.0785v1.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1001.0785v1.pdf)

And the Wikipedia article about it is here:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entropic_gravity](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entropic_gravity)

It's argued here that there's observational evidence against it:
[https://www.technologyreview.com/s/425220/experiments-
show-g...](https://www.technologyreview.com/s/425220/experiments-show-gravity-
is-not-an-emergent-phenomenon/)

I'm not familiar with the areas of physics the theory draws on. I am familiar
with General Relativity, which agrees very well with observations, and (I
think) makes fewer assumptions.

------
marcus_holmes
obligatory XKCD link: [http://xkcd.com/1758/](http://xkcd.com/1758/)

